# is it a true bully ?



## maxbullystyle (May 17, 2012)

hi guy's, i am new to this forum, i bought a dog in january, the person who sold it to me told me it was an american bully, but at that time i didint now there where different bloodline in the american bully, now i chek more and more on these breed to bee sure to give her exactly what she needs, my question is i am wondering if it is really a bully, because yes she is smaller than pitbull and amstaff but i find her nose longeur then the one a see on internet, i will post some pic's if you can help me whit this i would really apreciat it, now she is 6 months and a half,she wheight 40 pounds ( sorry for my mistake, i am a french guy but i make effort to correct myself)

here is the link for my photobucket, it's the only way i know how to post picture's, the last pic she was 5 months thanck's for your help

Pictures by maxbullystyle - Photobucket


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Bonjour Maxbullystyle!  Bienvenue au forum. Im sure youll find all the answers your looking for on here, but without papers there is no way of being 100% sure.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Without papers that can be trusted, you will never know what she is or isnt. I recommend calling her a am bully or a American shelter dog (if you got her from a shelter)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html

Welcome to gp!

Oh on photobucket there is a img code if you hold your cursor over a picture, copy that link and post here

example, i replaced the beginning [ and ending ] with asterisk to show you what i mean.

*IMG]http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c242/Vindago/2012-05-16200002.jpg[/IMG*


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

like stated above, without papers u wont ever know for sure. but either way shes adorabull!!!  i love her and i dont even know her! but if u look at my boy Odin u'll notice i might be biased 

oh and welcome to GP!!!!


----------



## maxbullystyle (May 17, 2012)

thank's guy's  here a got the ukc papers, but on the breed it says an american pit bull terrier, on her vetenary book it says she is an american bully,


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute Girl! Just like everyone said, if you know the name of the mom and dad of have the ped people might be able to tell you what you have. There are 5 different classes to the American Bully, from Pocket to XL here is a link with pictures and explanations http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34912-abkc-class-info.html

FOR THOSE WHO DON'T FEEL LIKE CLICKING TO PHOTOBUCKET, here is the sweet girl OP is asking about 
(maxbullystyle, if you copy the link into the message the pictures are able to display)

[IMG]http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s428/maxbullystyle/SC20120330-224119.png


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

If you have papers post them up, and someone on here that can read them should be able to help out. 

If memory serves me though, UKC doesnt see the am bully as a breed and registers them as APBT. correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> If you have papers post them up, and someone on here that can read them should be able to help out.
> 
> If memory serves me though, UKC doesnt see the am bully as a breed and registers them as APBT. correct me if i am wrong.


no correction needed.  American Bully doesnt exist according to UKC so even if they dont fit the APBT breed Standard they are still classified as one. sillyness.


----------



## maxbullystyle (May 17, 2012)

thank you all for your good answer's, and thank's for putting my pic's now i know how  im sorry for havent see the post that tell's you can't now if it is a pure breed just by looking haha now i am inform and i love this forum, there is some really nice stuff to know and you all have beatiful dog's,
here a have the paper that the woman gave me when a adopt my dog i don't know if it can help but if not thank's for your answer's i will post some more pic's when she grown's up


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Do they own a Kennel? Im having a hard time locating the parents name or the breeders name. You may end up having to post the pedigree after you get it back from the UKC, as those parents may not be known at all. UKC does register american bullys as APBT so you need to be able to see the pedigree to know what you have. If there is a kennel name post it up or message me with it and I can look into it, we have some breeder friends in quebec if I dont know them they may have some info for me.


----------

